# tour help. east to midwest to portland to socal!



## rabidpossum (Aug 16, 2009)

a lil bit of old country / bluegrass, some folk punk and all out rockin debauchery...

IMPORTANT: from minnesota west and especially west coast from say portland, oregon down to san diego, if you think you can definetly help with settin up an all ages show and help gettin gas $$$ etc... MESSAGE ME! i will give you the dates we need and we can make this happen!

for now, if you can help with these let me know!


on tour with Jesse and Carpe Diem (check em out in me top friends) for september can could use help gettin shows in these areas for these dates. punk shows, all ages clubs, backyards and basements are all awesome. we do need some guarantee of gas money cause that shit aint no joke, so please keep it in mind. we'd love to rock with you!!!

tuesday, sept 8th- albany, ny?
wednesday sept 9th- rochester/buffalo, ny?
friday, sept 11th-toledo, ohio?
saturday, september 12th- chicago, illinois?
sunday, septtember 13th- madison, wisconsin?
tuesday - sept 15th, minneapolis/st. paul, minnesota?
wednesday sept 16th - winona, minnesota?


----------



## rabidpossum (Aug 17, 2009)

oh yeah if ya wanna help either here or go to myspace.com/rabidpossum
do it!


----------



## RebeccaSoup (Aug 27, 2009)

Oh hey, remember when i got in that crucial fight with my ex girlfriend.

hilarous.


----------

